# cookbooks



## choseck (Jul 14, 2007)

What are some good cookbooks that you like?  

I like the 'Saving Dinner' ones by Leanne Ely - she has five different ones, I've used the 'original' one the most.  I also like 'Trim and Terrific' by Holly Clegg.  

I want to get more cookbooks, but then it gets hard for me to decide what to make!


----------



## jennzy (Jul 29, 2007)

ohhh i'd like to know too mainly because i suck at cooking and kinda getting tired of eating the same thing over and over  (oh the life of a university student)
i get most of my recipes from my gr.12 computer teacher. she's an amazing cook so she'll email me really easy and healthy recipes. or even fitness magazines. they're awesome source for recipes.


----------

